# thanks



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

many thanks to peter and all his customer care dept for their handling of warranty work on our swift van. plenty phone calls letting us know what was happening ,5 star service the way it should be and the way i run my business


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you. I will pass your kind comments onto all who were involved.

Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

blimey working overtime on Saturdays now Kath 
Peter obviously paying you toooooo much


----------

